# 335d wanted!!!!!



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You would be well advised to consider new. I just picked mine up from fest sponsor Adrian Avila in Atlanta and he still has 8 or 9 left in stock. He gave me a very good deal and I am sure he would give you a great deal as well. I have a suspicion that if you contact him you could get a new 335d for close to the price of a pre owned one and get the benefit of the 3500 credit and low rate financing. Id definately give Adrian a ring or email. Out of state is not a problem as I too was out of state and the purchase was a piece of cake. I love my 335d and am glad I decided to go that route over a gas motor.


+1

BTW I chickened out on selling my d for now. I am going to wait for another *suitable* cheaper diesel vehicle to enter US market. Something like A4d or 320d or even TSX diesel.


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm considering selling mine. 2011 with 8,000 miles. Sport Package, Nav, Premium, iPod hookup, Cold Weather. I even have a spare set of snow tires/wheels.

The Mustang Boss is calling me.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bimmerdiesel said:


> +1
> 
> BTW I chickened out on selling my d for now. I am going to wait for another *suitable* cheaper diesel vehicle to enter US market. Something like A4d or 320d or even TSX diesel.


Not a bad idea, but I feel obligated to warn you about VAG diesels. I was considering a Jetta TDI because its cheap compared to BMW and research disclosed that the current TDI (same engine used in the Audi diesels) has a propensity for the HPFP to self desctruct and send shards of metal flying into the engine rendering it destroyed. To make matters worse, there are a few VAG owners out there reporting that VAG is routinely denying warranty claims on these destroyed motors leaving the owners to pony up 12-13k for new motors. I saw enough claims about this that kept me from even test driving the new TDI. I would stick with BMW or Mercedes Benz Blue Tec.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

MrBonus said:


> I'm considering selling mine. 2011 with 8,000 miles. Sport Package, Nav, Premium, iPod hookup, Cold Weather. I even have a spare set of snow tires/wheels.
> 
> The Mustang Boss is calling me.


With todays gas prices that Mustang Boss is probably going to hang up on you any minute now.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Not a bad idea, but I feel obligated to warn you about VAG diesels. I was considering a Jetta TDI because its cheap compared to BMW and research disclosed that the current TDI (same engine used in the Audi diesels) has a propensity for the HPFP to self desctruct and send shards of metal flying into the engine rendering it destroyed. To make matters worse, there are a few VAG owners out there reporting that VAG is routinely denying warranty claims on these destroyed motors leaving the owners to pony up 12-13k for new motors. I saw enough claims about this that kept me from even test driving the new TDI. I would stick with BMW or Mercedes Benz Blue Tec.


very true. When I read those horror stories I thanked god for making me buy 335d and not A3. But if they(Audi and VW) intent to introduce diesels in all series then they should fix it up. If BMW atleast confirms 4cy diesel I would be willing to wait 2/3 yrs.


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> With todays gas prices that Mustang Boss is probably going to hang up on you any minute now.


My commute is 4 miles and my 335d has averaged 19 - 20 MPG since new. The Boss is rated at 17 city so it's not going to make a significant difference to my overall fuel costs.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Gotcha. I do find it hard to believe the Boss gets 17 mpg city given the size of the motor and if that ends up being true then that is pretty respectable gas mileage considering the engine size. Heck my old 135 cpe only got 17 mpg city......


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Gotcha. I do find it hard to believe the Boss gets 17 mpg city given the size of the motor and if that ends up being true then that is pretty respectable gas mileage considering the engine size. Heck my old 135 cpe only got 17 mpg city......


I'm not expecting to get 17. I'm sure that's 17 if you drive it like your grandmother. I'll bet real figures will be around 14.

With 444 horsepower a push of the right pedal away, it'll be hard not to push it a bit.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

MrBonus said:


> I'm not expecting to get 17. I'm sure that's 17 if you drive it like your grandmother. I'll bet real figures will be around 14.
> 
> With 444 horsepower a push of the right pedal away, it'll be hard not to push it a bit.


It might surprise you. I know a few people with the newer 5.0 Mustangs with just exhausts and tunes and they get some amazing fuel economy for such a size vehicle and power level they are at.


----------



## kmohan (Mar 2, 2005)

I will sell my 335d (Jet Black, Sports, Nav, Premium, etc.) after I get my 535d 
In 4 months, I have put 7K miles. Average mileage 34.5 mpg in combined driving. On a 200 mile trip with cruise set at 70 mph, I got 39.4 mpg.
I actually look forward to my commute everyday 

Krish Mohan


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

kmohan said:


> I will sell my 335d (Jet Black, Sports, Nav, Premium, etc.) after I get my 535d
> In 4 months, I have put 7K miles. Average mileage 34.5 mpg in combined driving. On a 200 mile trip with cruise set at 70 mph, I got 39.4 mpg.
> I actually look forward to my commute everyday
> 
> Krish Mohan


+1 I'm even willing to settle for 530d.


----------

